# Stuart Twin Launch Engine from set of castings



## shearwater (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi all, this is my Stuart Twin Launch engine built from a set of castings,
the crankshaft is not included in the set or any of the reverse gear.
I made the crankshaft webs from 30mm dia ENiA and brazed them to
the silver steel shaft, I also scratch built the Scotch return flue boiler.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgS2UK9VP7o&feature=youtu.be

Edited to embed link - Arnold


----------



## arnoldb (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi shearwater

Welcome to HMEM!

That's quality-looking engine and boiler building you show in the video Thm:

Do you have a video of the engine running under steam ? - that would be great!

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## shearwater (Feb 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTblV02MWrY&feature=youtu.be 
Hi Arnold, This is a video of the engine running on 20psi compressed air.
not easy on your own to hold camera and tacho, the flywheel is not running out its covered with black tape to get a tacho reading.
The boiler has been hydraulic tested to 160 psi and steamed with pressure relief valve set at 60 psi.

Mick


----------



## bearcar1 (Feb 22, 2012)

Great pieces of work Shearwater. Did you work to a particular set of drawings for your boiler? I would love to see them as the unit appears to be very robust.

BC1
Jim


----------



## fcheslop (Feb 22, 2012)

Stunning as is the launch just wish I could build to that standard
best wishes Frazer


----------



## arnoldb (Feb 22, 2012)

;D Thanks for the video Mick Thm:

It runs well on air - I like the slow-speed running.

 ;D Keep us updated on your progress - the bits visible from the boat itself looks great as well!

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## shearwater (Feb 22, 2012)

bearcar1  said:
			
		

> Great pieces of work Shearwater. Did you work to a particular set of drawings for your boiler? I would love to see them as the unit appears to be very robust.
> 
> BC1
> Jim



Hi Jim, I did not work from a set of plans, a very good friend of mine
a very experienced engine who has built many boilers and engines steered me in the right direction as this is only my second venture into
steam.

Regards Mick


----------



## shearwater (Feb 22, 2012)

arnoldb  said:
			
		

> ;D Thanks for the video Mick Thm:
> 
> It runs well on air - I like the slow-speed running.
> 
> ...



Thanks for all your interest and comments.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAiRfdYz0zI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## rhankey (Feb 22, 2012)

Dang that is sharp looking boat, engine and boiler. I am very impressed. I'm building a Stuart triple right now as my first engine and forray into metal working, and have an old Stuart twin launch casting kit being sent to me at the moment for my next engine. I think it will be some time before I consider making a boiler or a boat. Your pictures are quite inspirational.

Robin


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 26, 2012)

Great work mick, i followed the build closely on Mayhem


----------



## steamer (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice looking boat and engine Mick!......

Dave


----------



## Alec Ryals (Apr 6, 2016)

Hello All,
 im done with my Stuart twin steam launch enginne but my drawings got messed up and need the distance between the drag links if any one could help would be of great help.
Thank You
Alec


----------



## KBC (Apr 8, 2016)

Alec Ryals said:


> Hello All,
> im done with my Stuart twin steam launch enginne but my drawings got messed up and need the distance between the drag links if any one could help would be of great help.
> Thank You
> Alec



Hi Alec,

I noticed some time ago you asked this question on R/Cgroup forum and I asked you to P.M. and I would see if I could help.
On not hearing from you I assumed that you had received the info else where, however I now see that you have been unwell so here is a pic of the drag links which I hope is what you want, my drawing is very old and a bit hard to read so if you have any questions just ask.

Hope this helps.

George.


----------



## Herbiev (Apr 8, 2016)

Beautiful craftwork on both woodwork and metalwork.


----------



## Alec Ryals (Apr 9, 2016)

KBC said:


> Hi Alec,
> 
> I noticed some time ago you asked this question on R/Cgroup forum and I asked you to P.M. and I would see if I could help.
> On not hearing from you I assumed that you had received the info else where, however I now see that you have been unwell so here is a pic of the drag links which I hope is what you want, my drawing is very old and a bit hard to read so if you have any questions just ask.
> ...



   Yes Thank You Very Much how is your drawing of the handle ? mine is mostly gone.
Alec Ryals


----------



## Alec Ryals (Apr 10, 2016)

George,
  Thank You very much  for the drag link I was off quite a bit lol.but now looking for the handle as the drawing got really messed up.
Thank You   will post pictures soon
Alec Ryals


----------



## KBC (Apr 11, 2016)

Alec Ryals said:


> George,
> Thank You very much  for the drag link I was off quite a bit lol.but now looking for the handle as the drawing got really messed up.
> Thank You   will post pictures soon
> Alec Ryals



Hi Alec,

My drawing is of very poor quality and when scanned onto my desk top it's unreadable.

I have inked in most of the dimensions and taken a pic of it which is not bad for clarity.

These prints are a disgrace to anybody buying them from Stuart , the drawing is dated 24-3-55 and mine looks as tho' that's when it was printed.

Hope this helps.

George.


----------



## Alec Ryals (Apr 12, 2016)

Cool  Thank You Very Much.
Alec Ryals


----------

